# giant dh1



## lewiey (Feb 9, 2008)

hey im looking at getting the giant dh1 could any one who owns it or anyone who just knows about it tell me what its like to do dh race on??


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum

Are you talking about the the Giant Glory DH?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Maybe he means the old Giant DH... the predecessor to the Glory/Faith.










One of these? I loved this bike. It was super fast.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds like ATX maybe..? (They were called Giant ATX DH 1)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The Giant DH (Non-Glory Series) had several issues, that most bikes made by Giant around that time also had.

For one thing, the linkage is complex, and wears out. The bearings wear out fast, and the linkage loosens up and wears down, creating a even more flexy and sloppy feeling rear end. Combine that with odd geo (The Head angle is weird) and hard to find parts should you break it, and the DH series is iffy.

They ride pretty nice though, and have a simple design that looks attractive, but they have problems. There's a big reason why not a whole lot of people ride them anymore.


----------



## lewiey (Feb 9, 2008)

its the giant glory dh1, sorry about not giving it the correct name.

oh i havent heard about the bad linkage thing, ill take it into considerarion when i go and test ride it.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> oh i havent heard about the bad linkage thing, ill take it into considerarion when i go and test ride it.


The linkage issues he was referring to are NOT associated with the Glory, but with the older Giant DH bike posted above.


----------



## lewiey (Feb 9, 2008)

thats the 1


----------



## lewiey (Feb 9, 2008)

oh thats good


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion.

As for the Glory DH1 pictured above (The White/Grey Bike), so long as thats a Boxxer Team on there, that's a killer bike! (BB is a little high though).


----------



## lewiey (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks, thats good to know


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

The high BB means it is not so good around corners, but from everything I've heard is a well-pedaling flickable beast.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

the fork is a boxxer race and the glory won the "budget" dh race bike comparo in an aussie mag


----------



## james_caswell (Sep 21, 2005)

I recently purchased a 07 glory dh0. its a great ride, its more expensive however the cost to performance ratio makes the buy worth it.


----------



## lewiey (Feb 9, 2008)

do u find cornering on the glory dh0 a bit harder??


----------



## james_caswell (Sep 21, 2005)

the DH0 corners great its has the abilty to be snapped side to side, and really sticks to the track. Remeber that the DH0 is Giant's team dh rig and has won at world cup races with only a few minor changes to its specs but keeping its geometry stock.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

The Glory's are super capable bikes. 
They pedal remarkably well, so for a pedaling DH course you'll hold your own, or even benefit. They feel very "balanced". In my opinion, the "high" bottom bracket is way more than offset by the overall low center of gravity, due to how and where the linkages and shock are positioned. This allows the bike to feel, as others have said, very flickable and nimble. 

An additional plus is that unlike some other VPP type designs, the Maestro system seems to bunny hop and loft a little better, it's not quite as "dead" as some of the others seem to feel. A very responsive design.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

kamikazee ideki said:


> the fork is a boxxer race and the glory won the "budget" dh race bike comparo in an aussie mag


I've actually heard that the Boxxer Race is one of the better low end DH forks. The lack of High Speed Compression adjustment may seem daunting at first, but I think the floodgate is set all the way open from the factor, which is what you want for DH.


----------

